# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Alme for business, virtual assistant for enterprise, Next IT Corporation, Spokane, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Next IT Corporation

----------


## Airicist

"Ask Julie," Amtrak's Virtual Travel Assistant

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> With more travelers booking tickets online than by any other method, Amtrak wanted to make it an even easier experience for their website’s 375,000+ daily visitors. They sought a solution that would provide all website visitors instant access to online self-service, giving them answers to their questions and assistance with transactions without having to call or email a representative.
> 
> Check out the Amtrak Case Study to see how Ask Julie helps drive real business results like:
> 
> –8x ROI
> –Saved $1 million in customer service email costs
> –30% more revenue per booking
> –Over 5 million questions answered/year
> –50% YOY growth
> –25% more bookings

----------

